# PC startet plötzlich windows nicht mehr => kurzer Bluescreen und Neustart



## Herbboy (21. Februar 2011)

*PC startet plötzlich windows nicht mehr => kurzer Bluescreen und Neustart*

Ich hab eben meinen PC eingeschaltet und bin kurz in die Küche, dann komm ich zurück und es steht da, dass Windows versucht, sich selber zu reparieren - dies dauerte einige Minuten, klappte aber nicht. 

Wenn ich den PC dann neustarte, kommt natürlich die Frage, ob ich normal starten will oder nicht, ich wähle dann "windows normal starten", es kommt das win7-Logo, dann ein KURZER Bluescreen (zu kurz, um was zu erkennen), und der PC startet neu.

Was kann da los sein? System siehe Signatur. Ich hab nichts übertaktet oder so. Ich habe schon beide Riegel einzeln getestet, die Graka ausgebaut und es per onboard-Grafikkarte ausprobiert, meine Soundkarte ausgebaut und hab die Windows-HDD grad per Adapter an meinem Laptop, wo ich problemlos auf die PLatte zugreifen kann - im Moment läuft grad ein Errorscan der Platte


Was kann da noch los sein? Beim "Selbstraparaturversuch" selbst kommt kein Bluescreen oder so was, ohne Graka geht es auch nicht - daher scheint das Netzteil ja o.k zu sein. An der Graka kann es auch nicht liegen, Soundkarte auch nicht. 

Hat es lediglich aus irgendwelchen Gründen Windows Zerschossen? Kann die CPU beschädigt worden sein, ohne dass ich vorher mal ein Problem hatte (der hintere Gehäuselüfter ist Defekt, habe ich eben erst gemerkt)


----------



## der_knoben (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC startet plötzlich windows nicht mehr => kurzer Bluescreen und Neustart*

Hi,

am besten Mal im abgesicherten Modus starten. Und dann unter Start->COmputer nen rechtsklick machen und "Eigenschaften" auswählen. Im Fenster dann links auf "Erweiterte Systemeinstellungen".
Im Fenster dann unten bei "Starten und Wiederherstellen" auf Einstellungen klicken und dort bei "Automatischen NEustart" den Haken entfernen und System normal starten. Vllt gibts dann den Bluescreen länger zu sehen.


----------



## Cinnayum (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC startet plötzlich windows nicht mehr => kurzer Bluescreen und Neustart*

Der Fehlercode des Bluescreen ist ein guter Anhalt.

Sonst gibt es noch den Speichertest, im Bootmenü über F8 zu finden.

Oder du start abgesichert und schaust dir die letzten Systemwiederherstellungspunkte an, ob da irgendein automatisches Update steht.
Im Zweifel die letzte automatische Sicherung wiederherstellen lassen. (Achtung: das geht nicht rückgängig zu machen)


----------



## Herbboy (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC startet plötzlich windows nicht mehr => kurzer Bluescreen und Neustart*

Die letzte automatische Sicherung kann ich auch per F8 im Bootmenü wiederherstellen oder im abgesicherten (falls der überhaupt geht) ?


Ich sichere grad über den Umweg Laptop die wichtigen Daten von C:, werde nämlich ansonsten eine Neuinstall versuchen.


----------



## mmayr (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC startet plötzlich windows nicht mehr => kurzer Bluescreen und Neustart*

Bei mir war die Grafikkarte kaputt. Das hast du allerdings schon ausgeschlossen!


----------



## Herbboy (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC startet plötzlich windows nicht mehr => kurzer Bluescreen und Neustart*

So, ich hab die Hauptplatte mal wieder eingebaut, Grakaü+Soundkarte wieder rein => ging nicht. Dann beim Booten F8 und dort "letzte funktionierende Systemkonfig" im Bootmenü geladen => jetzt geht wieder alles, auch nach einem erneueten Runterfahren des PCs und Wiederhochfahren. ^^ Hab schon vorher mal die Autoupdates abgestellt. Seltsam: wenn ich nach updates suche, finde ich keine neuen außer "optional" - also, entweder es war einfach Zufall, oder es gab gestern Nacht ein Update (ich war lange online), welches direkt als fehlerhaft wieder zurückgezogen wurde und daher jetzt nicht mehr angezeigt wird 

Oder aber es liegt an meiner zweiten HDD oder dem DVD-LW, die hab ich nämlich vor dem Wiedereinbau der ersten HDD mal abgesteckt und noch nicht wieder dran.


Danke an alle für die Vorschläge!


----------



## Tudeski (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC startet plötzlich windows nicht mehr => kurzer Bluescreen und Neustart*

ist es möglich, dass du ein windows update installiert hast? vor einigen woche hatte ich ein ähnliches problem. musste windows neuinstallieren und die updates deaktivieren, seither läuft windows bluescreen frei.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC startet plötzlich windows nicht mehr => kurzer Bluescreen und Neustart*

Jo eben, das ist es ja: ich hab MANUELL kein Update installiert. Wenn, dann muss es ein automatisches gewesen sein. Autoupdates hab ich jetzt aber abgestellt, und mir wird kein neues verfügbares angezeigt, außer eben "optionale", die ja so oder so nicht automatisch installiert werden. Samselt...


----------



## ghostadmin (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC startet plötzlich windows nicht mehr => kurzer Bluescreen und Neustart*

Lass dir den BSOD halt mal anzeigen, vielleicht findet man so mehr raus.


----------



## Tequilladerdieler (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: PC startet plötzlich windows nicht mehr => kurzer Bluescreen und Neustart*

Hi, habe ein ähnliches Problem. Habe ein Eeepc-netbook mit win7.
Zunächst wollte der PC nicht mehr hochfahren. Nach dem Boot kam er bis zu einem schwarzen Bildschirm und dem blauen windowshintergrundbildschirm. Die maus kann man hier ganz normal bewegen. Bis zum desktop hat er es nie geschafft. Hab dann Windows neu drauf gespielt. Das Problem besteht aber weiterhin. Wenn ich mit Starthilfe starten mochtehängt er weiterhin im blauen oder schwarzen Bildschirm fest. Wenn ich den Rechner normal starten möchte erhalte ich eine bluescreenfehlermeldung nach dem schwarzen Bildschirm wo das windowslogo erscheint. Diese blitzt für einen kurzen Moment auf und der Rechner startet neu ... dieses Spiel wiederholt sich in der endlosschleife. Ich kann ein festplattenproblem ausschließen da ich die aktuelle Festplatte ausgebaut und eine ältere mit installiertem windowsbetriebssystem eingebaut habe. Das Problem besteht weiterhin. Habe die bluescreenfehlermeldung fotografiert und in meine Dropbox hochgeladen : https://www.dropbox.com/s/1gthj8fbjostctr/IMG_20150503_132307.jpg?dl=0
Die Fehlermeldung lautet: ***stop: 0x0000007b (0xf7979524 0xc0000034 0x00000000 0x00000000)
Ich tippe auf Hardware...aber welche? Wäre dankbar für Hilfe 

Vielen dank schon einmal


----------



## simpel1970 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: PC startet plötzlich windows nicht mehr => kurzer Bluescreen und Neustart*

Der aufgeschriebene Stopfehlercode ist der, der mit der älteren Festplatte (Austauschplatte) und dem bereits installierten Windows aufgetreten ist?

Stop 0x7B => Inaccessible Boot Device
2. Argument = 0xc0000034 => Status Object Name not found

wenn dem so ist, solltest du sicherstellen, dass der Rechner mit der alten Festplatte nicht doch startet, wenn du den Controller im Bios auf IDE umstellst.

Sollte dem so sein, wie lautet dann der Bluescreen Stopfehlercode mit der eigentlichen Festplatte?


> Wenn ich mit Starthilfe starten mochtehängt er weiterhin im blauen oder schwarzen Bildschirm fest. Wenn ich den Rechner normal starten möchte erhalte ich eine bluescreenfehlermeldung nach dem schwarzen Bildschirm wo das windowslogo erscheint



P.S. Wäre sicherlich auch besser, wenn du hierfür einen eigenen Thread aufmachst.


----------

